# Favorite curly tail grub brand, except Yamamoto?



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Do any of you have a brand of curly tail grub you really like and is durable? I spend a lot of money on grubs and am completely disgusted with the Yamamoto brand. The plastic formulation or tail structure has been changed in the past year or so, resulting in the tails tearing off with no pressure at all. 

With previous years' models of Yamamoto grubs, I could reuse the lure over and over and over, to the point that the body would look terrible and I would finally swap it out.

This year, the tail is pulled off with the lightest of strikes. At my latest trip to Powell last week, I went though a grub about every 2 strikes and many times I used a grub per cast!! That had never happened in previous year's formulations.

Whatever the reason (better action, etc.) that Yamamoto lures has for doing this (in my opinion, $$$$$$$$), I simply can't afford it. 

Is there a brand you use that holds up after repeated strikes?

Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Maniac Custom Lures.
http://www.maniaccustomlures.com/Pages/ ... Lures.html
These are a little different from the old style curly tail but man they shore catch fish!!!
Give they a try.
Sportsman's and other local shops carry them, or just buy online for the best selection.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Maniac Custom Lures.
> http://www.maniaccustomlures.com/Pages/ ... Lures.html
> These are a little different from the old style curly tail but man they shore catch fish!!!
> Give they a try.
> Sportsman's and other local shops carry them, or just buy online for the best selection.


+1


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

never tried the curley tails, but the gulp minnows are very durable. i would assume the gulp curley grubs are similar


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

kalins are pretty good


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Gitzit jigs are very durable I like using them. The powerbait jigs in the walleye and other kinds seem to work pretty well as well. +1 on the gulp minnows, I've had awesome days on those. Believe it or not, the Freshwater Basics have brought my fair share of fish to the boat. My favorite is the red body with the white tail in freshwater. I like the White or chartreuse in the gitzit and the powerbait ones have all done good for me. I've only used a couple Yamamoto's and the durability really sucks I've had the same problems as you. THe Kalins are very similar to the Gitzit's I like them as well but I think the plastic is a little softer and the Gitzit's just seem to hold up a little better.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

And I've heard all the good about Maniac's but the only ones I've done good on are the ice cutters and the Gizzy bugs when ice fishing. I've tried the fish lookin jigs and never produced not even in Utah Lake when the White bass are spawning and that says a lot. But i know many other people have had great success on them, maybe i'm fishing them wrong.


----------

